# 750 Starting issue



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

Hey everyone,
I picked up a 750 as my first tractor a few months ago. This is my first diesel tractor. Other than this I have only really have mechanical experience with a 40's Willys Jeep I have.
Today when it was idling it puttered out - I raised the RPMs and was able to keep it going. Fuel was a little low so I refilled it and drove it around for another 15 minutes as I moved some items with the loader.
When I was driving it back to the barn It died out again and wouldn't start.

I tried to restart it and it was just puffing white smoke out of the exhaust as the engine was turning over.
It appears fuel is entering the fuel filter (and leaving it). Not sure with what velocity is should be exiting the fuel filter, it wasn't shooting out but it definitely was more than a drip.

I am not sure what my next steps are to diagnose the issue? I don't have any experience with diesel engines the fuel pumps on these machines.
Any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I hope the use of the word "GAS" was just a slip up in terminology!
Has the tractor been serviced since you got it? Could be bad fuel or even some air leaking into the fuel system. Diesels don't like air in there!
I'm sure a few of the members will chime in and offer some great info to get you going.
Did you get a manual with your tractor?


----------



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

It was a mixup in terminology! 
I should have said diesel!

I do not have a manual - something I definitely need to invest in!
It has not been serviced. I have a replaced 1 or 2 hydraulic fittings that were leaking, other than that - I have not touched it. 

Thank you!


----------



## crkranz (3 mo ago)

Changing fuel filter seems like an easy first step since it needs to be done anyway. Fuel flows pretty good post filter on mine. There is a procedure in the manual for checking fuel and bleeding the lines.


----------



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

Okay thank you!
I just ordered a new fuel filter and should have it tomorrow.
For removing that filter, do I just turn the bowl and pull the filter at? I tried to hand loosen the bowl by turning to the left it and I could not loosen it at all.
Am I doing it wrong or is it just pretty stuck on there?
Not sure how air may have gotten in but I am going to change the filter and see if I get a better flow - then bleed the lines.

Thank you!


----------



## crkranz (3 mo ago)

Close the valve, loosen the ring holding the bowl and pull the filter off. Download the free oem owners manual from the JD website. It has procedure in it for changing fuel filter and bleeding the line afterwards. Page 82


----------



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

THANK YOU!
Any specific tool you recommend to loosen the ring?


----------



## crkranz (3 mo ago)

Ring should only be hand tight, but might need a channel lock pliers if you cant get it.


----------



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

Alright - so I used an oil filter wrench to loosen the ring. I took the bulb out, cleaned it and put it back on. When after I put it back on, I could not get any fuel to come out of the fuel filter outlet? I know it's going in because I removed the inlet hose and it dumped out.

Thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

CTHorseMan91 said:


> It was a mixup in terminology!
> I should have said diesel!
> 
> I do not have a manual - something I definitely need to invest in!
> ...


Both the parts manual and service manual are free at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group as you JD750 is really a Yanmar in JD green paint.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

CTHorseMan91 said:


> Alright - so I used an oil filter wrench to loosen the ring. I took the bulb out, cleaned it and put it back on. When after I put it back on, I could not get any fuel to come out of the fuel filter outlet? I know it's going in because I removed the inlet hose and it dumped out.
> 
> Thanks!


If too much air had gotten into the fuel bowl and lines, then follow this procedure on your Yanmar painted JD green. 

How to bleed air out of the fuel system (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## cpchri1 (Aug 1, 2021)

You may not have gotten the filter seated corrected or installed it backwards. The open part of the filter points up and has to seat into the fuel supply tube in the valve housing. I have a 850 and one time installed the fuel filter backwards. Fuel will go into the bowl but won’t continue correctly to the pump. Also make sure after confirmation of a correctly installed filter that you correctly bleed both inlet and outlet sides following the owners manual procedure.


----------



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

Thank you! Just received the new filter. Going to try and get everything this weekend. Very possible it wasn't seated correctly. Thanks all - will report back!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

cpchri1 said:


> You may not have gotten the filter seated corrected or installed it backwards. The open part of the filter points up and has to seat into the fuel supply tube in the valve housing. I have a 850 and one time installed the fuel filter backwards. Fuel will go into the bowl but won’t continue correctly to the pump. Also make sure after confirmation of a correctly installed filter that you correctly bleed both inlet and outlet sides following the owners manual procedure.


Welcome to the forum! Good to see another Yanmar/Deere owner of a YM2500/JD850.


----------



## cpchri1 (Aug 1, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Welcome to the forum! Good to see another Yanmar/Deere owner of a YM2500/JD850.


Thanks for the welcome. I forget what tractor forums I’ve posted to. Upon checking it appears this is my first post here even though I joined in 2021. I’ve done a lot to my 850, including rebuilding the wheels, adding a OEM SCV (plus rebuilding it), and rebuilding a OEM blade I had freighted from the East to Western U.S., I added a cooling gage, rebuilt the radiator and added new water pump, new alternator, new hose, etc.. Ready for snow again this year. I had similar fuel issues and thought I would lend some support. Attached are some photo of my machine.


----------



## CTHorseMan91 (3 mo ago)

Looks like the bleeding fixed the issue! 
At first I bled the 2 screws on the filter. Then for some reason I had no fuel coming out of the pump bleeder - I then un did the hose for the outlet on the fuel filter and it started coming out. Must have had to do with something pressure related. After that I bled at the injector and then it started right up and now sounds like it is running much better.

Can anyone point me towards a resource for replacing or adjusting the brakes? The pedal almost touches the floor before I get any braking power. 
Thank you!


----------



## cpchri1 (Aug 1, 2021)

I’ve used Hoyes parts with no issues:








Brake Shoe (each) M805735 / CH15072


Check out the deal on Brake Shoe (each) M805735 / CH15072 at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com





They have pretty good instructions on adjusting and installing new brakes and springs here too (video link too):






Replacing brake shoes on your Yanmar tractor


How to replace the brake shoes on your Yanmar tractor




www.hoyetractor.com


----------

